# Sony Mobile ES Power Amplifier XES-M3



## Catalyx (Oct 13, 2011)

Sony Mobile ES Power Amplifier XES M3 Very Good Condition | eBay


Not my auction but someone should grab this at such a good price!


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

This is a good price including being shipped from Canada, too bad I'm out of the game.


----------



## ollschool (Nov 21, 2008)

This happens at the brokest time of the year !! Thats a very fine amp in nice shape..


----------



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

either of you ever heard one? I know they are usually much more as the ES stuff is always on my watch list.


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

Its Sony's top of the line, it had high end components and a very good design. Buy one, I'm sure you won'tbe disappointed. If i had the extra $$ I would pick one up.


----------



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

TrickyRicky said:


> Its Sony's top of the line, it had high end components and a very good design. Buy one, I'm sure you won'tbe disappointed. If i had the extra $$ I would pick one up.


familiar with the contents so to speak..just dont know if my ears will know the difference.

the JL XD wich I havnt hear much praise when it comes to SQ sound great in my car along with the new dd head unit but the issue is I changed head unit when I got them so I dont know if its the head unit or the amps that are making the difference.

I am considering going with a cheaper set up and this is one I always wanted to try , I just never wanted to pay $300+ for it which is normally what they go for.

if I am not mistaken there is 3 of them on ebay right now..never happens


----------



## rugdnit (Dec 24, 2007)

Anyone here bid on it?


----------



## OldSchoolAudioandVideo (Nov 14, 2011)

Just to drop in on this kinda old thread, I still havent heard an amp that sounds as good as this old M3.
I had 3 of them. Man I shoulda NEVER sold um.
Now, I get so pissed when I see one up for sale.

FYA, the transistors used in this amp are HUGE! Biggest I ever saw in any amp.
ALso, these transistors are very replaceable. In fact the Old ES home stereo amps of that era used the same transistors. 
I love the way they sound. 
Even the home audio amps that used these sound amazing.
The old strGX90es and the Strgx10es use the same transistors which I have owned.

When I went from the 2100G to this M3 I was stunned to say the least. I didnt think Id hear much of a difference because the 2100G was already a very good amp.
HA! The M3 brought it up to a new level.

Dont let anybody tell you these amps are overrated.
They are very easy to fix also. But honestly I have not read of or seen one broken one.
Even when they are all F88ked up they still jam!
I have the schematics. There is no bias settings. If something burns up , you replace it and thats it. There is a separate power supply from the amp section. 
2 Separate boards which connect via plug in wires. 

Not for SPL
SQ all the way.... Balanced inputs btw. No ground loops.

dammit. WTH am I doing You guys are gonna wanna buy one if you see it...
I want it.. LOL


----------

